# Help please,hoping to move to S. spain.



## eifyswifey (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, we are looking to move to Spain next year, providing my hubbys job will allow him to work from home in Spain. We have looked into Nerja in Malaga. We have 2 young children who will be 6 and 3,so schools are important. We would like best of both brits and spanish community. Is Nerja the best place and what are the schools like? Do english children settle into a spanish state school? 

We will rent somewhere to make sure we like the area, before we commit.

Any advice anyone can give me about anything would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eifyswifey said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Spain next year, providing my hubbys job will allow him to work from home in Spain. We have looked into Nerja in Malaga. We have 2 young children who will be 6 and 3,so schools are important. We would like best of both brits and spanish community. Is Nerja the best place and what are the schools like? Do english children settle into a spanish state school?
> 
> We will rent somewhere to make sure we like the area, before we commit.
> 
> ...


You seem to be fine! Work is hard to find, but you seem to have that covered, your children are a good age to start a spanish school, they'll pick the language up in no time. Communities tend to have a variety of nationalities, so you'll find a few Brits and few of "others" around. Nerjas a nice place. You just need to go and have a few fact fidning missions, see where you'd like to live, where the schools are, visit some bars and find some Brits to talk to so that you get some inside info and take it from there. Renting is preferable to buying, certainly til the economy picks up and til you are certain that this is right for you

Have a good look thru the forum and you'll pick up anything you need to know, or just ask

jo xxx


----------



## eifyswifey (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Jo, how long have you been in Spain?Do you have children? What is the cost of living like? Im not expecting paradise but definitely a more relaxed and outdoor lifestyle. 

We are planning a long weekend in November to go to Nerja and sus it out. Schools concern me as I dont know how much notice you have to give and even if they would accept our son.


----------



## eifyswifey (Aug 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> You seem to be fine! Work is hard to find, but you seem to have that covered, your children are a good age to start a spanish school, they'll pick the language up in no time. Communities tend to have a variety of nationalities, so you'll find a few Brits and few of "others" around. Nerjas a nice place. You just need to go and have a few fact fidning missions, see where you'd like to live, where the schools are, visit some bars and find some Brits to talk to so that you get some inside info and take it from there. Renting is preferable to buying, certainly til the economy picks up and til you are certain that this is right for you
> 
> Have a good look thru the forum and you'll pick up anything you need to know, or just ask
> 
> jo xxx



Thanks Jo, how long have you been in Spain?Do you have children? What is the cost of living like? Im not expecting paradise but definitely a more relaxed and outdoor lifestyle. 

We are planning a long weekend in November to go to Nerja and sus it out. Schools concern me as I dont know how much notice you have to give and even if they would accept our son.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Make sure you are clear on where and how you will pay taxes & social security contributions etc... It would probably be better for you to do this here in Spain as that will then entitle you to Free State Healthcare, pensions & benefits etc.... but of course it will depend on your husband's contract and his employer. Needs to be looked into at an early stage, though...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nobody can tell you what the best place is, only you will know that by doing what you're doing; asking questions and making visits.
If you think this move will be a long term project your children should do well in Spanish schools, especially if you could come over a month or two before the term starts in September to get them used to being in a "foreign" environment. School registration starts around Easter so you have some time to look for a suitable school before then.
Look at the education sticky at the top of the page for more info.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eifyswifey said:


> Thanks Jo, how long have you been in Spain?Do you have children? What is the cost of living like? Im not expecting paradise but definitely a more relaxed and outdoor lifestyle.
> 
> We are planning a long weekend in November to go to Nerja and sus it out. Schools concern me as I dont know how much notice you have to give and even if they would accept our son.


I'm in the UK at the mo, altho we lived in Spain for nearly four years. My children were older 10 and 13 when we moved here) so they went to an international school - well my son did, my daughter went to a state school, but due to her age, she found it tough going with the language etc, so we moved her. But its relatively easy to get them into state school. We just went to the nearest school with all our papers (passport, NIE number, residencia, copy of rental contract), they gave us some forms to fill in (in Spanish of course!!) and we returned the next day and she started!

I cant say I found living in Spain more relaxing, the same stresses as anywhere else, but we did have an outdoor life, which I loved. The cost of living is, on average a little bit less than the UK, altho electricity is probably about the same and dont be fooled into thinking Spain is warm or dry in the winter - it isnt and most houses are cold, no carpets, no heating, no damp course, cold tiles everywhere.....

Like I say, you just need to come over and have a look around and get a feel for it. Certainly you should come over in January to see it at its worse lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I lived in Wycombe for a while  then moved to Henley  then to Spain. 

JO tut tut, Spain and carpets I cannot understand so many wee beasties that would love to eat them ughhhhh  My house is sometimes too warm in the summer without air con and cosy as pie in the winter with log burner which heats just dandy all I need heated, bar running on low a radiator in the bathroom. .... no damp, dry and water proof, the norm around here with this age of house gaps below the doors which have not given me any problems. I must be lucky as have never been too cold which I don't like at all. Too hot you can get under the shower, indoors or out or the pool if you have one.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have lived in Frigiliana, just north of Nerja, for a year and we love it here. We have a young son, 17 months, and are already looking into schools etc. PM me with a list of questions and I will answer them and maybe we could meet up if and when you come over for an exploratory visit which is more or less essential...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I have lived in Frigiliana, just north of Nerja, for a year and we love it here. We have a young son, 17 months, and are already looking into schools etc. PM me with a list of questions and I will answer them and maybe we could meet up if and when you come over for an exploratory visit which is more or less essential...


You're a sweety Thrax - I'm still waiting to meet you and that baby!!! Unfortunately the original poster cant PM yet, they have to make 5 posts before they're offered that service!!! 

Brilliant idea to meet tho !!

jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're a sweety Thrax - I'm still waiting to meet you and that baby!!! Unfortunately the original poster cant PM yet, they have to make 5 posts before they're offered that service!!!
> 
> Brilliant idea to meet tho !!
> 
> jo xxx


Blush.... But soon enough they will have the right to pm me lol


----------

